# Surge Protectors that DO NOT limit curent to amplifiers



## Chucka (Feb 17, 2014)

Can someone post the best choices for surge protectors that DO NOT limit current to amplifiers (receivers). And better yet, can someone post the commonly available surge protectors/filters that work the WORST in Home Theater systems. This I believe would be very helpfuly to many readers of this forum.


----------



## Audiofan1 (Aug 16, 2013)

I use *PS Audio* , I currently use 3 one of which is a inwall *Soloist Premier* on a dedicated line (10awg 20amp) from there it feeds there newest *Dectet* ( this is called daisy chaining) this runs my processor ,source and amps while the *Quintet* takes care of my tv,cable box & sub on a separate dedicated line (12awg 20amp) I do use my Halo A21 directly to the Soloist and any of these don't limit current


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Surge suppressors do not limit current any more than the wiring in you home and the outlets that you plug your equipment into. Active devices such as battery back devices or regeneration devices might.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agreed ^^
There could be a possibility that a cheap power bar may trip if the load is to high but most won't.
I use two of these Eathereal power centres and they are reasonably priced.
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ower-manager-1000-8-outlet-2160-joules/1.html


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Certainly, if a power strip or extension cord was underrated and the system was being run at a level that demanded lots of current, there could be some limiting going on, but the surge suppression itself is in parallel to the power and does nothing until a certain voltage is reached. Most surge suppressors are rated for 15 amps, which may be more than the electrical circuit.


----------



## Chucka (Feb 17, 2014)

I think I must be referring to surge suppressors that are also power conditioners.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Just look at the current rating. Power conditioners are filters. There are two ways to filter noise that is higher in frequency than the signal, which is the case with a.c. One way is with capacitors, which pass the high frequencies to another line. These have no effect on current capacity. The other is with inductors, which is what happens in the transformer in your power supply and the coils in your speaker crossover. These can limit the current that passes and it takes very large coils (inductors) to be able to pass as much current as the a.c. line can deliver. 

I do not recommend power conditioners unless you have a specific problem with noise that you are trying to filter.

The other method is power regeneration, like the PS units, which create their own clean sine wave. They can limit the available current, but not likely significantly. They are mostly not needed, IMO.


----------



## talmadge (May 4, 2010)

I use a monster pro 3500 that works well giving power to two sunfire amps driving Infinity Kappa 9's.


----------



## Tin_Ears (Aug 7, 2012)

Personally, I like line conditioners. I've seen some very poor quality power that wreaks havoc on equipment reliability and longevity. I don't care anything about the boutique variety with pretty face plates. I buy decent quality mid-priced plain Jane variety.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I use this Belkin. I like the fact that it has programmable outlets and an LCD screen so I can see what power and amperage is being used. http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-PureAV...8&qid=1401119249&sr=1-1&keywords=pureav+pf-60


----------



## macromicroman (May 17, 2014)

Emotiva says to plug their amps directly into the wall plug. They have surge protection built into them. I plug my two amps into the wall plug and the rest of my equipment into a surge protector and all work well.


----------



## Tin_Ears (Aug 7, 2012)

Surge protectors and line conditioners are completely different animals. Surge protectors are okay but I'm "generally" not a huge fan of them. However, line conditioners can save expensive gear from most any power problems including brown-outs.


----------

